
Is the “Amazon Key Flaw” Just a Simple DeAuth? - sigmaprimus
Is the &quot;Amazon Key Flaw&quot; just a simple DeAuth attack? and if so does this mean that all WiFi cams and bridges are subject to this attack?
======
sigmaprimus
[https://www.google.ca/search?q=amazon+key+flaw&oq=amazon+key...](https://www.google.ca/search?q=amazon+key+flaw&oq=amazon+key+flaw&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i61.7736j0j7&client=tablet-
android-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8)

------
floatingatoll
Link to the flaw?

~~~
sigmaprimus
[https://www.google.ca/search?q=amazon+key+flaw&oq=amazon+key...](https://www.google.ca/search?q=amazon+key+flaw&oq=amazon+key+flaw&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i61.7736j0j7&client=tablet-
android-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8)

